# sand sifters?



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Are there any animals/inverts that can be added to planted tanks that will achieve a similar function as earthworms in an terestrial garden? Are there any critters that will keep a substrate from compacting without disturbing roots or causing problems?

I was looking at trumpet snails which I plan on adding to my tank, and had the idea for freshwater clams. Pros, Cons, other ideas?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

MTS are a nice addition to a tank. They dont eat your plants unless they are starved but anything would in that situation. There is a columbian version of these little guys which will terrorize your tank so be careful when getting them. They reproduce very quickly also.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Horseface loaches

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Cory cats. There great for stiring up substrate and work very well in groups.


----------

